# ATTICUS FOUND!!!!



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

ATTICUS IS HOME!!!!

We are so happy! One of my co-workers at the university found him on his walk this morning. We'll post more details later this morning, but he looks in good shape other than fur matts and some large burrs he picked up. We will take him to the vet as soon as they open up this morning. Thank you all for your support and help. I told him he was to get the reward and he preferred that it go to an animal charity of some sort or a university research foundation. I will see on monday if he has a particular one in mind.


Thank you all and more later!
Ken and Jennifer


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
OMG!!!!! THAT IS THE BEST NEWS TODAY!!!! OHHHHHH I AM SOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!! 

WELCOME HOME ATTICUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE GIVE HIM LOTS OF HUGS AND KISSES FROM US!!!!! OH WHAT A GREAT DAY!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

ATTICUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

OMG!!! YES,YES,YES!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Thank God!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
It's a miracle that he wasn't seriously hurt. Someone <strike>SM</strike> was really watching over him.
Gosh I'm so glad. Now I can start sleeping properly at night again :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Tears of Joy!!!! The power of prayer really works!!!! Please give us all the scoop later. How did Rugby react! And please, please post pics of him reunited with his family. We sure need them. Jennifer I am SO very happy for you!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's just wonderful news! [attachment=33967:dance.gif] 
Wheww! We can all relax now. Welcome home, Atticus!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

That is soooooooo great to hear!!!! I'm so happy for you!! Welcome back, Atticus!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!!!! WOW!!! This is the happiest moment on SM ever!!!!!! 

Fireworks are in order to celebrate!!!!

[attachment=33964:Firework...ow_1___1.gif] [attachment=33965:Firework...ow_1___2.gif] [attachment=33966:Firework...ow_1___3.gif] [attachment=33968:Firework...ow_1___4.gif] [attachment=33969:Firework...ow_1___5.gif] [attachment=33970:Firework...ow_1___6.gif] 

[attachment=33971:Firework...ow_2___1.gif] [attachment=33972:Firework...ow_2___2.gif]


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

OMG! I'm so very happy that finally Atticus is home! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Give him lots of hugs and kisses :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm crying so much I can hardly see to type.
I am so wonderfully happy! Hugs to you and Ken and a huge hug and kiss to Atticus.

Last night I woke up from a dream where I read on this forum that Atticus was found. I immediately went back to sleep with a huge sense of peace.

Thank God for happy homecomings.

Love ya Atticus!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my dog!!!! That's the best news ever!!!!!!! There are not enough dancing chilis to express the joy I'm feeling right now! Actually, there are tears of joy running down my face. Oh I'm so glad that he's okay!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

This is going to be one happy weekend for the SM family!!! We need to all relax and celebrate!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Gena is standing here and we are both so very happy Atticus was found :chili: :chili:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks be to God
what wonderful news, I had prayed, like everyone else, and prayers do work!!!
now you can relax and rest... I am so happy for you!!
Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## breezymalteezy (Aug 2, 2007)

Horrray!

Mandy, Jax and I are dancing around! How awesome!

Please give him lots of hugs and kisses!!!

Take some pictures and post them with everybody reunited!

We're so happy!

How did he react to Rugby and everybody else??

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

This is exactly the news that I have been waiting since the first news that Atticus was missing. My husband thinks that I am a little crazy for caring so much about these balls of white fluff. But he was amazed at all the prayers, support, caring, and donations that were offered up for this little one who so many of us only "know" via spoiled maltese. I yelled out Atticus was found, as soon as I saw this title. He immediately knew what I was talking about and asked where he was found, and if he was okay!
I am so happy for you Ken, Jennifer, and Rugby. I am thankful that Atticus is well, and NOW IS HOME, where he belongs. God does answer prayers!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY that Atticus is home!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Thank God!!! :aktion033: All of prayers worked!!! This has totally made my weekend!!!

Enjoy your weekend with Atticus and Rugby.  Please post pics of him when you have a chance!!! :grouphug:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I have such happy tears I can hardly see to type this. This is such a wonderful site and I guess everyone praying for his return helped guide him to safety. I am just so relieved. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
What GREAT news! Atticus is home! :chili: Thank God!

Each day I open AM several times to see if there is news and felt such joy to 
hear he has been found!

Give him a hug from me and Mateo! :grouphug: 

Just thrilled and are so happy for you!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OH THANK GOD!!!! I'm so so so happy that sweet baby is back where he belongs and seems to be okay. This is wonderful news to wake up to, we can all breathe now!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg im so relieved!!! ive been telling everyone at work about him and i had to go spread the wonderful news! im so excited and happy for u all :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: THANK YOU GOD :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

*Omg I am sooooooooooooooooo excited .. break out the dancing Chili's ... :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Break out the Margaritas ... oh wait -we don't have Margarita emotions ..

Joe we need Margarita emotions pleaseeeeeeeeeeee ...

* :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: 

*I am soo happy for you Jennifer and Ken and Rugby ....

We can now breath ............ please hug Atticus from all of us at Spoiled Maltese ---* :grouphug: :grouphug: 

*This is the NEWS WE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR 


*
:aktion033: :aktion033: 

*JOSICUS CAN NOW GO BACK TO BEING JOSIE ......................... :chili: :chili: *

</span></span>

I told Max that Atticus has been found ... he gave me those deep meaningful blank stares again...

Sparkey Fay wake up and read the news ... she has been worried sick like all of us


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I can't see the keyboard from tears :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh MY GOSH..........SWEET BABY ATTICUS IS HOME!!!!!!! THIS IS MY PRAYER AND THANK EVERYONE WHO PRAYED!!!!!!! WE LOVE, LOVE, LOVE YOU ATTICUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Arial Black">Oh, Thank GOD!!!! rayer: 

Bless his little heart. What a relief. :smheat: 

Give him a kiss from all of us here and then kiss him some more. </span> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

THANK YOU GOD. I am so overjoyed I can't catch my breath. I am shaking and crying at the same time. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and your family Jennifer and :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to all of us on SM for all the love and prayers that I believe helped to bring him home.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you so much, Dear Lord, for bringing this sweet boy home. rayer: 

I just got off the phone with Ken and they're on their way to the vets with Atticus. Ken said that he seems OK but still shaking and might still be in shock. 

Apparently the co-worker found Atticus trying to fend off a large crow from taking some food -- but Atticus held his own. LOL

I know that we're all just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thankful that he is home.

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

P.S. Atticus -- thank you for coming home this morning before I was all the way to Socorro. I didn't need to go out into the cold to look for you. Good timing, you sweet little boy. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=33973:bump.gif] I wanted to bump this back to the top. 

I went back to all the Atticus is Missing threads and posted that he was found, in case members had subscriptions to those threads, they'll be sure to get the good news ... ! But that moved this one down and it deserves TOP BILLING today for sure!!!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 


I am sooooo thrilled that Atticus is home with his mommy and daddy and brother Rugby!!! This is just the news I have been hoping for!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!

Now Atticus, please please stay near home FOREVER!


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! OHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! OHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU LORD!!!!!!! :biggrin: Y E S !!!!!!!

I'm so happy for Atticus and for you both, and for all of us who really cared! more tears of J O Y !


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Praise the Lord! :chili: :chili: :chili: That is the best news ever! Welcome home Atticus! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

YEAH!!!! I am so glad this had a happy [email protected] :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Happy tears flowing here!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OMG Praise the Lord, this is the best news ever :chili: :chili: :chili: I am sitting here with tears running down my face :smcry: bless little Atticus :wub: I have been so down and sad about him all week and now I feel nothing but joy for Jennifer and Ken and of course sweet little Atticus :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Bless your neighbor too for finding him and bringing him home :rockon:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Thank you so much, Dear Lord, for bringing this sweet boy home. rayer:
> 
> I just got off the phone with Ken and they're on their way to the vets with Atticus. Ken said that he seems OK but still shaking and might still be in shock.
> 
> ...



LYNNE A BIG THANK YOU TO YOU :thumbsup: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: YOU ROCK !!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG!! Words can't express how happy I am! This has touched me so much. I would think about Tess and if she were to get lost. She is so shy she would just hide and run and wouldn't accept help from anyone unlike Zoey who would run to the first person she saw. I don't know what I would do if this happened to us. My husband thinks I'm a little crazy but he was thrilled when I told him Atticus was found. This is absolutely the best news ever! Please hug him for me and let us know what the vet says and how he's doing. What a great day this is for you, your family, your babies and everyone here on SM! 
I'm so glad we got to see your happy ending and WELCOME HOME Atticus!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!

This made my whole month! I am just thrilled and my whole family has been following the story so we are all celebrating. Thanks also to Jaimie for the text message and Sher for PMing me the link. I am just overjoyed.


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

> ATTICUS IS HOME!!!!
> 
> We are so happy! One of my co-workers at the university found him on his walk this morning. We'll post more details later this morning, but he looks in good shape other than fur matts and some large burrs he picked up. We will take him to the vet as soon as they open up this morning. Thank you all for your support and help. I told him he was to get the reward and he preferred that it go to an animal charity of some sort or a university research foundation. I will see on monday if he has a particular one in mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are the two happiest words I've seen in the longest time!!!!!! :smheat: Thank God!!!! I am so happy that Atticus is back home with you. :biggrin: :biggrin: Every day I was praying (with everyone else!!) for him to find his way home! I'm so happy that you are all back together!!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH MY GOD .... THANK YOU!!!! 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I'M AT WORK AND JUST CAME FOR A QUICK LOOK AND SAW THIS AND THE TEARS OF GRATITUDE ARE FLOWING... WILL HAVE TO COME BACK AND READ MORE LATER !!!! I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG!! IAM SO HAPPY FOR YOU WORDS CANNOT EXPRESS HOW I AND ALL OF THE OTHER SM PEOPLE FEEL. CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR UPDATE! I AM AT WORK AND I COULDN' WAIT TO LOOK. I HAVE TEARS OF JOY IN MY EYES. JILL :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: The greatest news ever. I'm so happy that Atticus has been found & is back in your loving arms. :grouphug: This is truly a day to celebrate. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I have to go now and blow my nose!!</span>

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie

*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *Omg I am sooooooooooooooooo excited .. break out the dancing Chili's ... :chili: :chili: :chili:
> Break out the Margaritas ... oh wait -we don't have Margarita emotions ..
> 
> Joe we need Margarita emotions pleaseeeeeeeeeeee ...
> ...


Here's a margarita emoticon for you ....feel free to "take" it! [attachment=33974:drinkup.gif]

I can't post in this thread without another Yipeeeeeeeee!!! [attachment=33975:yahoo.gif]


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I was afraid to check the board... But was a surprise!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: I am so happy for poor Atticus!! He must feel soooooo relieved :smheat: . 

Diane and Pompom :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank God that Atticus has been found!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am just beside myself. Happy tears of joy :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: This is such a relief. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: WoooHooo :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I can't begin to tell you how happy I am...thank you Lord....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is so wonderful!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

Doing a happy dance for Atticus


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

are you serious?! OMG I am crying tears of joy. Soooooo so very happy that Atticus is home where he belongs. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


Thank you God for prayers granted. Thank you ...the power of prayer...I Truly believe.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: YAY******* GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

that's absolutely FANTASTIC!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: i'm SO happy he's home, safe and sound. :smheat: what an ordeal!

big hugs to you, jennifer and your family... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think we all deserve a party tonight..in Atticus' honor. :smheat: I hope the little guy knows how much we prayed for him and how much he was missed! I simply don't know what to do with myself right now ....I'm so happy!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Amazing news!!!! :smheat:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Lina. I cried when she told me the news, and I'm crying now.

This has been a nightmare. Thank God he's home.

We love you little Atticus.

Wow!! I'm so relieved. Sooooooo, I guess it's dancin' chili time!!! YIPEEEEEEE!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I'm so glad that he's back with his family :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Give hime a big hug and kiss from me, chloe and riley.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG! I was *SO* excited to read this!

First thing I said to my b/f when I woke up as "did you check on Atticus". He pulled it up and there it was, the 2 best words "Atticus found!"

I am so extremely happy that Atticus is home and I'm sure he had quite the adventure.

Hope he checks out at the vet and we get to see some pics of the happy little guy home with his family!

Now on to the dancin' chilies!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Atticus is home and safe and relieved that this ordeal has a happy ending for you and your family :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> *
> Break out the Margaritas ... oh wait -we don't have Margarita emotions ..
> 
> Joe we need Margarita emotions pleaseeeeeeeeeeee ...
> *</span></span>[/B]


Er...a... I think Deb should be in charge of this...


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

That is the BEST NEWS EVER!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I lift my hands in praise to you, for it was your hand that was upon little Atticus, you know each of our hearts and you have given us a miracle. I praise your holy name you are above all others, I thank you with all my heart, In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank God our little Atticus is home!!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Yippee Yahoo!!!!

I was in the food store when I got the call (from Sassy's mom, Pat). Had to come right home to see it myself!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :chili: :chili: 
OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
I knew today is the day :chili: :chili: 
I can't wait to see pictures and read all the posts :chili:


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yay! Atticus is home!!! im so excited!! :chili: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: 

I did a little happy dance in my chair lol!

I prayed last night and i told Ryder to tell Atticus to go somewhere where someone could find him!!! 


I told Ryder Atticus was home and he looked at me and gave me 2 sharp yips as if to say thank god! lol!!! :HistericalSmiley: 


Jennifer and Ken give Atticus && Rugby huge hugs and kisses from me and Ryder!!! :wub: 

i hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!


<3
Sarah & Ryder


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

Great news!
Welcome home Atticus. Give mommy and daddy lots of love and kisses, they love you so much!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

[attachment=33978:Wow2.gif] :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Now I can have a good and happy day. Let's get the margaritas and champagne out. 
[attachment=33979:fireworks2.gif]


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I see Jennifer is online again....I'm anxious to hear more!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Tears of joy! I'm so glad he's at home and safe. :chili:

Just wanted to add that I think Atticus has restored my faith! Blessed little puppy! :wub:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Praise the Lord!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so happy I don't know what to do :HistericalSmiley: wait he was going to fight with a cow :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I can't wait for him to tell us all the details :chili: :chili: :chili: 

edit: oh he was with a crow not a cow :smrofl: :smheat:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Words cannot express the elation I/we all feel. Yes, thank you, Lord for watching over this baby and bringing him home safely.

*Y E S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A T T I C U S ... I S ... H O M E!!!!*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

THANKS BE TO GOD!!! that he is back safe and sound with you and your family. I was so overjoyed that I forgot my password to reply to this!!! I have been checking back every so often and this was the first opportunity that I had and was just thrilled to see this.

I will continue to pray for all of you and that the Vet gives him a clean bill of health. I am sure that you all will rest well tonight knowing that he back with you.

Snuggles and Snuggle's Mom


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

roflmao I think he was fighting a C R O W! Now you have me wondering if *I* read it right :smheat:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Absolutely unbelievable!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear all the details on this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<div align="center"><span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">ATTICUS FOUND!!!!</span>

<div align="center">


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I am soooooo happy for you!!! I woke up in the middle of the night last night thinking about him and praying so hard that he would get home to you and I'm so so so so relieved that he is safe at home. Amen, thank you for answering all of our prayers!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Fantastic news, it made my day.... :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

YIPPIE!!
I have not even read all the postings yet. I am just so excited to see that Atticus is home where he belongs!

I have not been on in a couple of days but have continued to pray for Atticus, this has to be the best news EVER! to see "ATTICUS FOUND " just made my day!

Praise the Lord!

I am sure you and Ken are so relieved and I bet that little fluff ball does not leave your side now!
give him lots of puppy kisses from Murphy and Molly.... we are just so happy for your family!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: (Happy dance)


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awwww, I am so GLAD your baby is home and in your arms again!!! :biggrin: I can't even imagine the stress and worry you've been going through.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> roflmao I think he was fighting a C R O W! Now you have me wondering if *I* read it right :smheat:[/B]


 :smrofl: ok that makes more sense. I swear I read it was a cow but I was reading way too fast , I'm just too happy right now :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you Sher for letting me know. 

It's been a horror of a rollercoaster ride for all of us, especially Jennifer, Ken, Rugby, and poor little baby boy, Atticus. Welcome home sweetheart. 

I'm proud to be a member of this forum. That's all I can say, because I can't stop crying and I can't see the letters on the keyboard. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527796
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A COW :new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: we know you are a city girl for sure now  I love you Faye :wub:


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I AM SO HAPPY. I can't believe it, honestly, it had been so many days that I was beginning to be really really worried!!!! YAYYYYYY HE's HOME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

> Heavenly Father, I lift my hands in praise to you, for it was your hand that was upon little Atticus, you know each of our hearts and you have given us a miracle. I praise your holy name you are above all others, I thank you with all my heart, In Jesus name I pray Amen[/B]


Thank you Lord! As I type this with one hand because I'm holding Gracie who is licking the happy tears from my face I must agree with Matilda's Mommy.......you said that perfectly.

From Gracie and I welcome home sweet little Atticus!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am roflmao at the cow comments. i was thinking perhaps the tears added an "r" for you. Oh well..at this point it's nice to be able to relax and laugh a bit isn't it?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Thank You Father!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

WOO HOOO!!!!!! ATTICUS FOUND are my absolute two most favortite words in the whole world today. What wonderful news to start my day off with. 

Jenifer, Ken and Rugby I am so happy that your family is together again. I have been so sad all week for you and Atticus. After going through what I did with the girls a few weeks ago I fully understand what you must have been feeling, all the uncertainty of not knowing and trying to not think of the bad possibilites. I am just so happy that he is finally home where he belongs. Everyone here is so wonderful and I, for one, am so thankful that in times of dire need, we band together as one HUGE family and make things better with all the positive thoughts and prayers.

My daughter has been checking for updates while I was working so I just sent her a text with the great news since she is at work. 

If you can manage to squeeze in an extra hug and smooch for that little man from me and the girls that would be super. 

Now get some much needed rest and fill us in later.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, Thank God! I am so happy to read this! What great news! Give Atticus a kiss for me!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
We're so happy for you and Atticus and your whole family. It must have been horrible, but the important thing is he was found and in good health. Give him lots and lots of kisses for all of us here at SM. It's truly a great day!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

THAT'S FANTASTIC!!!!! Oh I'm sooooo happy Atticus is home!!!! Yay for happy endings! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been signing in everyday for about 10 minutes while I'm out of town just to check on Atticus. I'm soooo happy to finally sign on & see the words ATTICUS FOUND!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## keack (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I will have to find out more details about Atticus's argument with the crow and what it was about. All I know is that he was holding his own!!! and that was good news about his health. We are back from the vet and he checked out fine. Lost about a pound or a bit more. Our vet said he was dehydrated but not enough to be put on fluids. He is home now sleeping in his sleep-ball bed and has been eating and drinking.

Just before Jennifer took the picture of him on my lap, he was "attacking" me as usual for his share of soft buddy biscuits and trying to take Rugby's. I will find out more from my friend about how he found him and the whole "crow incident" as soon as I can!

Thank you just isn't enough to say to all of you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=33982:bravo.gif] [attachment=33982:bravo.gif] [attachment=33982:bravo.gif]

I am so glad our boy is finally home!!!!!!! What a miracle!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm sure he had quite the adventure .... and he's pretty pleased he's home I am sure. Did your friend get a huge hug from Jennifer when he found Atticus? Did he know when he found him that this was YOUR dog? Ohh, details.. but I know, you guys need rest! I am sure you will fall asleep and sleep well tonight! For the first time in a week! :smheat:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so glad that the poor little guy found his way back home! :smheat: I can't even imagine what must have been going through his poor little mind while he was away searching for his mommy and daddy. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I talked to Ken, he told me that he hadn't even realized that he knew the person that was carrying Atticus because he was so "zeroed in" on the little white ball of fluff in the guys arms. :biggrin: 

Wish Atticus could tell us about his BIG ADVENTURE, but I know that we're all just sooooooooooooooo happy that he's home safe and sound. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

One big celebration today and tonight. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

And I told the girls that their BF, Atticus, is back home with Rugby and they're sooooooooooooooooo happy too. :chili: :chili: They got extra buddy biscuits that Atticus and Rugby sent for Valentine's Day just to celebrate the homecoming!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

awww... :wub: My heart is so much lighter as I am sure others are here today. Today is my baby's 8th birthday. We'll be having family over tonight after dinner, but I'll be sure to have a drink in Atticus' honor after everyone has gone and I can rejoice in the fact that he is safe.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Praise God!!!! I'm relieved and excited that Atticus is home!!! :chili: I'm actually crying tears of joy that Atticus is home and safe with his family!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am crying tears of joy that the ROAD WARRIOR is back in his families loving arms :grouphug: . Atticus must be one tough cookie . Sarah


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:chili: :aktion033: That is WONDERFUL news!!!!!! :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is the best news I've heard in ages. I am SO HAPPY!!! Tears of joy over here. Oh Atticus, you are one very loved little boy.
:wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: :wub: :chili: 

I can't believe how good I feel!!!!! We really are a family, because I feel like this touched me personally.

Thank you thank you thank you to the person who found him!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't wait for Schnuppe and Heini to see the big news :chili: she did so much to try to find him :grouphug: and yes we can't forget to thank your friend :smilie_daumenpos: THANK YOU so much :grouphug: you are a hero :biggrin:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Atticus we are So Glad you are home!!!! I do believe in Miracles & Prayers :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I've never been so happy to see the words ATTICUS FOUND!! THANK YOU GOD!! He really answered our prayers and kept Atticus safe. :chili: :rockon:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: GREAT NEWS :aktion033: :aktion033: -- Answered prayers rayer: Give him a _big_ hug from Ginny & Zoe & Bella!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I am so happy and glad that Atticus is doing well!!!!! God definitely answered all of our prayers today. Lots of hugs and well wishes! Jan


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah!! That's amazing news!! I am so happy that you found him and he looks amazing for being lost all that time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I guess I can stop hugging Bonnie now :brownbag: . I've been smothering her ever since I read that her cyber brother is HOME!! I called my friend who I tearfully told this story to, and I was so choked up I could hardly talk.
Fay - leave it to you to lighten things up - a cow, indeed!!! :w00t: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

this is the BEST news EVER!!! Atticus, you are one brave little boy... but don't do that ever again!! Jen and Ken, i'm so happy for you guys that atticus is safe back in your arms..... I'm just sooooooooo glad he's back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

:aktion033: :smpullhair: :w00t: :w00t: :rockon: 

YAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!! CupCake is SOOOO HAPPYY!!!!!!!! Cupcakes for everyone on SM!!!!!!!! Thank God for bringing this man to find baby atticus!! 

:aktion033: : :smpullhair: :w00t: :rockon:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Party!!!!! I'll bring the devilled eggs!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'll bring the margaritas.
[attachment=33985:marg1.gif]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I guess I can stop hugging Bonnie now :brownbag: . I've been smothering her ever since I read that her cyber brother is HOME!! I called my friend who I tearfully told this story to, and I was so choked up I could hardly talk.
> Fay - leave it to you to lighten things up - a cow, indeed!!! :w00t: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: I've been doing the same thing. poor sparkey was getting squeezed a little too much  but everytime I said Atticus he would look right into my eyes and strangely enough when he heard the name last night he just got so happy and did one of his runs. I just knew he would be found today :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: :chili: WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GREAT GREAT GREAT NEWS :chili: :chili: 

I am SO happy that he was found :aktion033: The nightmare is finally over :aktion033: 

Plenty of kisses goes to that little boy from me :wub: :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Its dancing chillis at last! Yay for Atticus!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew he would be home soon.
Thats so awesome.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ok so the devilled eggs and margaritas are covered, I have a spongebob cake, taco salad, veggies and dip, peanuts, chocolate and plenty of soda, water, ..so come on over! What's a few (dozen) more?!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> ok so the devilled eggs and margaritas are covered, I have a spongebob cake, taco salad, veggies and dip, peanuts, chocolate and plenty of soda, water, ..so come on over! What's a few (dozen) more?! [/B]



Matilda Muff and I will be over with treats for all the babies :wub:


----------



## cookielovescuppy (Feb 2, 2008)

:chili: cupcakes mommy would keep my posted on the story since i have been so busy with school and work etc but i just had to post to say yaaay!!!! i am so glad ur little baby is home!!!! :chili:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow.. that is truly the Lord's hand at work and answering prayer! I'm so proud for you Jennifer that you found that sweet baby!!! Give him lots of love for us!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

This is wonderful to hear that Atticus is safe and sound. :chili: :chili: All this time and then be found by someone you know. :chili: :chili: Atticus must have been hearing the messages to go find someone he felt safe with. 
What relief you must be feeling right now. :smheat: You two lived a nightmare for the past few days. :smstarz: I am soooo happy he is home with the people he loves. :wub: 

Tina


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I think that this thread has probably broken alot of records on this board. I would imagine that it has had the most views and replies within the shortest amount of time. But, it is so deserving of it!!!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

I've been almost afraid to check and to my immense relief, Atticus is home!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I loved the story that he was fending off a crow for a piece of food, suc a brave little guy, but it also made me cry to think how hungry he has been thse days he was missing. :smcry: 

Having one of our babies lost, is all of our deepest fears, and I Thank God Atticus is safe & sound. rayer: 

Sheila


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*OH MY GOSH!! THANK GOD ATTICUS IS HOME AND SAFE .........best day ever!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I woke up extra early this morning for no reason ....and I just felt that something woke me up and I couldn't figure it out....I went back to sleep and now I wake up to find out that this happened at the exact same time.........................Wow!*


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What wonderful news! Thank you God for bringing Atticus home safely. 

I had to get up at 4:15 this morning to go out of town and just got back home. I checked in before I left and saw that he was still missing...Atticus has been on my mind all day. First thing I did (after loving on Paris) when I got home was check back in. I think Paris thinks something is wrong with me because I'm crying but I just told her that Atticus is finally home.

Please give the little guy a hug and kiss from Paris and me.

I bet everyone from your house to all across the country will get a good nights sleep tonight. Who knew that a little four legged guy could affect so many people! :wub: :wub:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> Heavenly Father, I lift my hands in praise to you, for it was your hand that was upon little Atticus, you know each of our hearts and you have given us a miracle. I praise your holy name you are above all others, I thank you with all my heart, In Jesus name I pray Amen[/B]



Amen...our Heavenly Father definitely had a hand in this one. I am just so thankful little Atticus is safe at home again! I bet he will think twice about taking off on adventures again...at least I hope so!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

What a great day!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very happy for you!
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

this was TOTALLY worth fixing my computer for! yay for atticus being back home where the good lord intended for him to be!!!!!!!! 

the buttercup says now, if ever, is in fact.... :chili: :chili: PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME! PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

A Happy Ending for Atticus and his Family.....So thankful that he is safe and at home.

A special thank you to all involved.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG Thank God! I have been following the threads everyday and been hoping for good news! 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Rugby must be so happy - along with Jennifer and Ken :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527796
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw cow too! :brownbag: I haven't been on all day and just logged in with a heavy heart to see if by chance there was an update.....I guess my eyes must of popped out because hubby asked whats wrong? I am sssssssoooooo happy that all our prayers were answered I kept looking at that google earth all night trying to see any were he could be. I am so happy for this little boy and his family thank you God!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG I JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK TO THESE NEWS!!!! I AM SOOOO HAPPY!!!!!! THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE BEST NEWS EVER, AND a perfect ending to a terribly worrysome week!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You have to hear something kind of crazy and this is no joke. I woke up this morning and told Andrea how I had a dream last night that Atticus was home and he just had a little stratch on his nose-but looked fine otherwise. I didn't even think about that when she looked on here and saw this post. She goes, "Your dream was right!" I guess that is a little crazy. Hee-just had to share that with ya'll.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I haven't been posting, but I've been sneaking online at work to check everyday (ok, several times a day) to see if Atticus was home yet, I have been thinking about him, Jennifer, Ken & Rugby all day everyday, and Atticus has been in my thoughts everynight before I go to sleep ...... I was ECSTATIC when I logged on today to see this wonderful news!!!! I'm so happy I could cry!! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just wanted to bump this for those who may be checking in to SM this evening or are in another country, etc.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will have to find out more details about Atticus's argument with the crow and what it was about. All I know is that he was holding his own!!! and that was good news about his health. We are back from the vet and he checked out fine. Lost about a pound or a bit more. Our vet said he was dehydrated but not enough to be put on fluids. He is home now sleeping in his sleep-ball bed and has been eating and drinking.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it wasn't a C O W ..... :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: - Gotta love my buddy Fay ... lol


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh My Gosh! Praise the Lord And Thank you for answering our prayers.

Tear and laughter........... I am so happy for you Jennifer and Ken!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:chili: :biggrin: :chili: :w00t: :chili: :thumbsup: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: 

Whoo Hoo, this is the best news EVER...OMG I am so so pleased he was found and is happy and healthy. Was Rugby really excited to see him? 

Its weird this morning when I was thinking about Atticus, I was sure that when I got on this afternoon that I would see a thread that said he has been found, and when I saw it I was delighted.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, I'm lost here. I had no idea Atticus was lost. :shocked: 

But, good thing he was found. Yayy!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

such happy news!! Thank goodness. I'm so thrilled and relieved


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh what great news. ATTICUS, good boy, well done.
I am so relieved. I couldn't wait to get back home and quickly check.
you've stolen my heart little boy, shame on you :wub: :wub: :wub: 

jennifer, ken, rugby, I AM SO HAPPY for you.
thank god.

all the best*


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> *ohh what great news. ATTICUS, good boy, well done.
> I am so relieved. I couldn't wait to get back home and quickly check.
> you've stolen my heart little boy, shame on you :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


Hi Schnupp,

I see you got the great news! You did a fabulous job all the way from Germany trying to find Atticus! :thumbsup: I am so impressed with everything you did :rockon: and I am proud to call you my friend! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Hi Schnupp,
> 
> I see you got the great news! You did a fabulous job all the way from Germany trying to find Atticus! :thumbsup: I am so impressed with everything you did :rockon: and I am proud to call you my friend! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


*
stoooop debbie , this way I will never stop those tears running  :smheat: 

I feel the same way about you my friend












spoiled maltese is a great community. so many people worked together to try and get any hint about atticus. 
it's nearly unbelievable.
*


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What wonderful news!

I've been out of town all weekend and this was the first thing I checked when I got home.

I'm so happy for all of you!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

OMG! I haven't read anything yet but I saw the title and I am excited! God is good! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes! What a miracle.....and proof of the power of prayer!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

THANK GOD! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I hope that Bill knows how thankful we all ARE that he walks where he does.

Atticus, we are so happy for you.

Ken and Jennifer, thanks for letting us know he's home.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

